# [NOYAU] dans quelle section???

## Delvin

lors de la configuration du noyau c dans quelle partie qu'on trouve l'ajout de agpgart??

a cause de ca xfree voit pas ma carte graphique...

je suis bien embété    :Rolling Eyes: 

merci

----------

## PabOu

noyau 2.6.x : device drivers > character devices >  /dev/agpgart

----------

## moon69

ou pur un 2.4: character devices > /dev/agpgart

tu as quoi comme carte video ?

----------

## Delvin

c un chipset i810 d'intel,

mais le prbléme c'est que le module est dans le noyau mais le /dev/agpgart existe pas...

je comprend pas la...

----------

## fafounet

Pour trouver ou se trouve le support pour tel ou tel chose, ouvres le fichier /usr/src/linux/.config et recherches ce qui t´interresse. Tu n´as plus qu´a remonter un peu pour voir le repertoire en commentaire 

Attention cela se peut que ca soit un sous repertoire. Dans ce cas la, remontes encore un peu   :Wink: 

----------

## fafounet

 *Delvin wrote:*   

> c un chipset i810 d'intel,
> 
> mais le prbléme c'est que le module est dans le noyau mais le /dev/agpgart existe pas...
> 
> je comprend pas la...

 

Attention a la rigueur. On appele module quand on compile le support a part du noyau.

----------

## Delvin

désolé pour l'erreur de terminologie ce que je voulais dire c'est que /dev/agpgart est coché dans le noyau avec * ca veut bien dire qu'il est compilé dans le noyau non ???

donc quand je fai ls /dev/a* il me renvoie pas de agpgart

c la que je comprend pas...

----------

## fafounet

 *Delvin wrote:*   

> désolé pour l'erreur de terminologie ce que je voulais dire c'est que /dev/agpgart est coché dans le noyau avec * ca veut bien dire qu'il est compilé dans le noyau non ???
> 
> 

 

Oui oui

 *Delvin wrote:*   

> 
> 
> donc quand je fai ls /dev/a* il me renvoie pas de agpgart
> 
> c la que je comprend pas...

 

As tu bien tout recompile et installe ?

----------

## Delvin

bin je vais reexecuter le menuconfig, vérifier que le support agpgart est bien coché et recompiler

comme ca aprés je serais sur qu'il est compilé dans le noyau

donc j'ai recompilé le noyau, je l'ai mis en place et j'ai redemarré et puis toujours pas de /dev/agpgart...

----------

## Delvin

quand je lance X il me renvoie 3 erreurs :

(EE)GARTInit unable to open /dev/agpgart (No such file or directory)

(EE) I810(0): AGP GART support is not available. Make sure your kernel has agpgart support or taht agpgart module is loaded

(EE) Screen(s) found but none have a usable configuration

voila si vous pouviez eclairer ma lanterne face a cette console obscure...

----------

## yoyo

À tout hasard : as-tu une partition "/boot" ??

Si c'est la cas, as-tu bien pensé à la monter avant d'y copier ton bzImage ??

----------

## Delvin

bin quand je copie le noyau il devrais me dire /boot no such file or directiry non???

----------

## yoyo

 *Delvin wrote:*   

> bin quand je copie le noyau il devrais me dire /boot no such file or directiry non???

 

Non, car tu as un répertoire "/boot" sur lequel tu montes ta partition "/boot" !!

C'est le même principe que pour "/mnt/cdrom" par exemple.

----------

## Delvin

j'ai bien monté la partition /boot, mais X me sors les memes erreurs quand je le lance

ou est ce qu'on met agpgart dans le .config parce que je l'ai parcouru je l'ai pas vu, j'ai meme fais un more .config | grep AGP et agpgart est pas apparu...

----------

## yoyo

 *Delvin wrote:*   

> ou est ce qu'on met agpgart dans le .config parce que je l'ai parcouru je l'ai pas vu, j'ai meme fais un more .config | grep AGP et agpgart est pas apparu...

 

 *PabOu wrote:*   

> noyau 2.6.x : device drivers > character devices > /dev/agpgart

 

 *moon69 wrote:*   

> ou pur un 2.4: character devices > /dev/agpgart

 

----------

## Delvin

dans le .config j'ai bien trouvé le character devices mais y'a pas /dev/agpgart, comment je le met... je sais pas comment il s'appel

(dsl de faire un peu le boulet...)

----------

## yoyo

 *Delvin wrote:*   

> dans le .config j'ai bien trouvé le character devices mais y'a pas /dev/agpgart

   :Shocked: 

Fais un :

```
cd /usr/src/linux

make menuconfig
```

Va dans les sections indiqués et tu trouveras forcément "agpgart" ...

----------

## Delvin

dans menuconfig il y est et en plus il est coché mais quand je regarde dans le .config il y est pas... nul part ...

donc je me disais d'editer le .config et de le rajouter a la main

autre probléme , au demarrage il me dit qu'il peut pas faire fsck parce qu'il le trouve pas...

----------

## fafounet

Tu dis  : j'ai bien monté la partition /boot, mais X me sors les memes erreurs quand je le lance 

Gne ?

Tu veux dire tu as bien monte /boot puis copier bzImage dans /boot ?

Sinon utilises grep -i au lieu de grep pour ne pas prendre en compte la casse.

Je pense que ton probleme est surtout un probleme de recompilation

----------

## Gaug

Et dans la même section juste après tu as le support i810 d'intel

a sélectionner 

/dev/agpgart (support AGP)

----------

## yoyo

 *Delvin wrote:*   

> dans menuconfig il y est et en plus il est coché mais quand je regarde dans le .config il y est pas... nul part ...
> 
> donc je me disais d'editer le .config et de le rajouter a la main

 

Si tu as bien enregistré ta config en quitant tu devrais le trouver ...

Que donnes "grep AGP /usr/src/linux/.config" ??

 *Delvin wrote:*   

> autre probléme , au demarrage il me dit qu'il peut pas faire fsck parce qu'il le trouve pas...

 

Quel système de fichier utilises-tu ?? Reiser, XFS, ext2/3 ??

----------

## Delvin

oui je copie bien le bzImage dans /boot , je redemmarre et je lance X

le grep meme avec le -i il me dit pas agpgart ...

euh j'utilise ext2/3

et le grep AGP sur le menuconfig renvoie 

CONFIG_AGP=y

(des trucs commenté mais y'a pas agpgart)

CONFIG_AGP_INTEL=y

CONFIG_AGP_INTEM_MCH=m

(d'autres trucs)

----------

## Gaug

cat /usr/src/linux/.config

```
#

# Ftape, the floppy tape device driver

#

# CONFIG_FTAPE is not set

CONFIG_AGP=y

# CONFIG_AGP_ALI is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_ATI is not set

```

regard si tu vois CONFIG_AGP=y

----------

## Delvin

bin je donne la réponse au dessus

----------

## Gaug

as tu sélectionner ton i810 d'intel après

```

# CONFIG_DRM_I810 is not set

```

il devrait '=y' pour toi

----------

## fafounet

Ouais donc le terme AGP_PART n´existe pas dans le .config

Comme dit gaug, compiles CONFIG_DRM_I810 ca devrait rouler.

Sinon compiles /deb/agppart en module et la le module s´appele bien agppart

Mais je pense que avec ce qu´a dit gaug ca serait pas la peine

----------

## Delvin

c'est dans quelle partie de menuconfig ca??

haha j'approche du but !!!

----------

## Gaug

CONFIG_AGP c'est agpgart

----------

## Gaug

juste après dans la même section

----------

## Delvin

bin je veins de recompiler le noyau et aprés l'avoir installé et rebooté X me sors les memes conneries.... bouh j'etais si prés...

toujours pas de /dev/agpgart...

----------

## Gaug

as tu starter X en root ou en user

----------

## Delvin

en root et en user les memes erreurs...

----------

## yoyo

Poste le résultat de 

```
mount /boot

ls -al /boot
```

----------

## Delvin

bi comme je peux pas faire de copier coller je vais mettre les derniers colonnes:

jui 7 20:30 .

jui 7 17:27 ..

jui 7 17:27 boot -> .

jui 8 20:00 config-2.6.7

jui 7 20:34 grub

avr 13 01:14 .keep

jui 8 20:00 kernel-2.6.7

jui 7 2010 lost+found

jui 8 20:00 System.map-2.6.7

j'ai pas mis les droits mais bon...

EDIT : je viens d ele remettre a l'heure...  :Smile: 

----------

## Gaug

as tu sélectionner le MTRR dans ton kernel

il se situ dans ,Processor type and features > MTRR

----------

## Delvin

oui il est bien coché

----------

## Oo Thior oO

Juste par curiosité peut tu donner le résultat de la commande suivate:

cd /usr/src/linux && cat .config | grep -i AGP

----------

## Delvin

bin je l'ai donné plus haut et la je viens de le refaire et ca a pas changé...

----------

## Gaug

vérifi si dans le :

Device drivers>character device> Intel 440 LX/BX/GX,I8xx and E7x05

chipset support =y

parce que xfree 4.0 a besoin de se support pour fonctionner

et peut être aussi Xorg.

----------

## Delvin

oui il l'est

j'ai i865 support en module

----------

## moon69

mouais, bon apparement tu as bien configurer ton kernel

mais est ce que tu l'as bien installer ? as tu suivi le howto sur la compil et l'install a la lettre ?

parceque apres tout ce qui vient d'etre dit, suis sur que ton bleme vien de la

apres avoir compiler le kernel et les modules

tu mount /boot

cp le kernel dans /boot

tu modifie ton lilo ou ton grub.conf

tu reecrit sur ta MBR, ex: lilo

fait uname -a pour voir si t'es bien sur ton nouveau

je sais c'est con, mais ca arrive des fois (ex: moi) a chercher a resoudre de faut probleme, due a un oublie tout bete  :Wink: 

----------

## yoyo

 *Delvin wrote:*   

> bi comme je peux pas faire de copier coller je vais mettre les derniers colonnes:
> 
> jui 7 20:30 .
> 
> jui 7 17:27 ..
> ...

 

Curieux, ton noyau semble bien avoir été copié sur ta partition "/boot" ...

On va le refaire avec un "df" et un "date" en plus (poste bien les résultats de chaque commande).

```
mount /boot

df -h

ls -al /boot

date
```

PS : pour le "ls -al /boot", copie juste les lignes concernant ton noyau (config, kernel, system.map)

----------

## kernelsensei

question stupide, t'utilises devfs/udev ?

----------

## Delvin

aprs le mount

le df -h renvoie 

/dev/ROOT    5.5G 1.4G 3.9G 26% /

/dev/hda1      38M  3.7M 33m  11% /boot

euh pour l'autre question non je crois pas utiliser devfs/udev, d'ailleur il me le dit au demarrage

----------

## ttgeub

BINGO ! Si tu n'utilises pas udev ou devfs tu peux toujours courrir pour /dev/agpgart !

Dans le noyau faut cocher le support de l'un ou de l'autre :

Prenons les devants ! Alors, c'est dans :

File systems -> Pseudo filesystems ->

Tu peux lire ceci concernant udev.

----------

## Delvin

ca y est j'ai mis udev, j'ai recompilé le noyau et toujours  pas de agpgart...

question si on met udev et devfs ca risque pas de créer des conflits tout ca???

----------

## Delvin

euh oui j'ai oublié hier soir (il etait vraiment tard) mais agpgart il faut le monter ou quelque chose comme ca???

si oui quelqu'un pourrais m'expliquer??

----------

## yoyo

 *Delvin wrote:*   

> question si on met udev et devfs ca risque pas de créer des conflits tout ca???

 

Pas forcément, au démarrage ton système va choisir l'un d'entre eux.

Pour le moment, je te conseille de désinstaller udev et de te contenter de devfs ... (coche en built-in toutes les options cencernant devfs dans le noyau)

----------

